# Major problem here with my saved pictures!



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

SCREENSHOTS OF MY PROBLEM ARE INCLUDED.

Ok so I'm becoming extremely irritated due to the fact that some of my pictures (sometimes all), are suddenly not appearing in my gallery. They seem to have all the information necessary and aren't corrupted, but it just looks like this (pictures included) and say the preview isn't available. I'm currently on the latest powerwashed rom but it seems to happen with every rom I flash! I've tried all types of roms and kernel combinations nothing seems to help. And I've even tried transferring them to my computer and most of the blank ones still seem corrupted, but with all the properties intact. This happens with videos too and I really need help. I hope I can recover some of these pictures, I really want them back it's of my niece and family.

Does anyone have a clue?

























Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

The funny thing is there's no rhyme or reason to the madness! It does it to random pictures and videos. It will even do it to things that are taken within minutes of each other, but keep certain ones. Very random.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

Just download quickpic and sack the stock gallery.

I'm not sure if it will solve the issue but it's worth a shot. 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## AtomB (Aug 18, 2011)

I was having this same issue on my ICS install and Quickpic has yet to fail.


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

I've tried quicpic a few times, doesn't work. :-(

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

It could be that your SD card is slowly dying. Get a new one and give it a try.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

have you tried formatting your SD on the comp with a good program?

Sent from my DROID X using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well it is a 32gb card and maybe that has something to do with it, I guess I'll try formatting it completely and then putting the pics back on. I don't know what else to do.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

32 gb cards seem to be hit or miss on these phones too, you might try a smaller sd card.

The only time I expierenced this my SD card was on its way out.

Also dont you back up your photos? You should always have a backup on your computer.


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Of course I back up my photos, but I don't come home every day after taking one or two pics and put them on my pc. Not to mention, sometimes the pictures will become corrupted minutes after taking them, so I'm pretty much screwed anyways.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

The new dropbox beta (maybe the regular one too) has an automatic upload feature where all you camera shots will be automatically uploaded to your dropbox. I imagine that would make backing up your photos a good deal easier.


----------

